# Steaks cooked medium well??



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Just wondering, can you eat steaks cooked medium well, with some pink? I know its not good during pregnancy, so Im just wondering about while breastfeeding.. Thanks all for your help..

Jen


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I ate my steak medium-rare while pregnant as well as breastfeeding, so I say go ahead. (Why "can't" you eat rare or medium steak?)


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

A lot of the pregnancy restrictions on diet are the result of concerns about food poisoning. You are not going to pass food poisoning on to your LO through your breastmilk.

I, like many others, had medium-rare steak during pregnancy (medium rare is how I like it). The recommendation to have meat only well done is one of the more conservative approaches - actually, once meat reaches a safe temperature (see the Joy of COoking, add ten degrees just in case if you like) additional cooking doesn't make it safer. Once the bacteria are dead, there's nothing to be gained by making them extra dead.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I had medium-rare, even rare steaks while preggers. I've definetly had them while nursing!! Don't see why not, so long as you're aware of where your meat comes from and trust the source to not be contaminated!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Rare is fine.

I eat good steaks medium rare all the time- even pregnant.

-Angela


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

yep. another rare girl over here...of course, once I went back on the meat that is! BFing made me so ravenous I had to start eating meat again after almost 12 years! mmm...steak...


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Rare is fine.

I eat good steaks medium rare all the time- even pregnant.

-Angela

yep, me too. IMO it's totally fine to eat rare-ish meat whenever you want









but it's definitely fine while nursing. i don't think food poisoning affects your breastmilk, other than possibly impacting supply if you were to be throwing up a lot.


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

I prefer my steaks rare







whether pg or breastfeeding, or both, like now.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Good to know, thanks all!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I eat mine w/ pink in the middle preggo or not LOL


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I eat steaks rare and medium-rare, and I also ate them that way during pregnancy -- as well as soft-poached eggs, deli meat, soft cheeses, etc.

I just made sure that they were all from local, reputable producers and that they were not factory farmed.

I was also careful about how I prepared these meals. I didn't eat any of these things from restaurants, for example.


----------

